# Is there anyway to put Applications on an ipod classic?



## donaldsoffer (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi.

I was wondering if there was any way to put applications on an 80 GB 6th generation ipod classic? I don't care how hard. I'll do anything. Eh? 

- Donald Soffer


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

no, how are you supposed to use them if did get them on?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

YES! You _can_ put applications on any of the old iPods but, it'll be like storing said apps on your computer's hard drive. All you could do is just store the apps as data files, you just wouldn't be able to _use_ them.


----------

